# NC Rod Show



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm debating on a power wrapper right now, and was wondering between holiday sales or the rod show which might have the better deal? For those that have been to the show, do you remember any particularly good buys on power wrappers? I'm leaning towards the alps unit right now. Thanks for any information.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

not a great deal on wrappers. most stuff is regualr price but on sunday stuff is a lot cheaper


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

no wrapper on sale on rod show, plenty of blanks though.
how much is the alps?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there a date set for the show this year yet?


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

HR, the alps is about $360, which is less than buying a pac bay or forecast and upgrading the chuck with the alps chuck. The pac bay with their upgraded chuck is about $310. From what I've read, the alps chuck is preferred, so I figured I may as well get the complete alps machine from the start.

TJ, the website says the show is February 23 and 24.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I got a pac bay wrapper 3 years ago for $200 at the rod expo. I upgraded to the alps deluxe chuck. The alps chuck is awesome. If you have any interest in rod building and have the time, the expo is an excellent event and the products and knowledge there is incredible.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

There are several here

http://www.rodbuilding.org/swap.html?cat=2


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought my wrapper and all accessories at the show 3yrs ago. That is when Donart's was there. They weren't there last year that I can remember. He had the best prices and was willing to work with you if you were buying a few items. I got the wrapper, tool rest, tail stock, reamers, and some other mess for a very good price from them.


----------

